# Free Web Plan Being Pushed by FCC Head



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Outgoing Federal Communications Commission Chairman Kevin Martin is pushing for action in December on a plan to offer free, pornography-free wireless Internet service to all Americans, despite objections from the wireless industry and some consumer groups.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122809560499668087.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Not sure who is going to determine what is "appropriate for children"... Sounds like another service the government shouldn't be providing. What ever happened to the free market? (I guess that's really a question for CivDeb...)


----------



## GERRY B (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish the canadian goverment would do the same


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think if the government gets into making it free they should make free to everyone every where and not just wireless Internet service but all high speed that puts the USA back at having the best again.


----------

